# New homesteader looking for info on 1st time gun buyer



## sscottm72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello everyone my name is Scott and I haven't shot a gun since I was a teenager hunter and I'm 45 now so that's how long it's been lol! So looking to get some info on necessary and let's face it affordable too now a days guns for protection and hunting to start off with! I've shot all kinds over the years but haven't owned one since I got married 20 some odd years ago. So any suggestions will help so I'm not looking like a total city folk guy! Oh there's one consideration too that there's a black bear been terrorizing my beehives and garbage 

Thanks Scott


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

A 20 gauge pump gun, preferabl yan 870 Remington, good for hunting, and protection. Will take aa deer or black bear..


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

20 or 12 ga Pump Shotgun......Rem 870, Mossberg 500 or what other you can find.
They are in the $300 buck range.
There are loads available for anything from squirrel to bear...and everything inbetween.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Check your local laws before you shoot any bears out of season, even if they are destroying your property. It could end up costing you thousands of dollars in fines and court costs.
Check pawn shops for deals on used guns and get a pump shotgun *and* a 22 rifle.
Later on you can get a high power rifle if you want to extend your distances for larger game.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I concur. A pump shotgun and a .22 rifle are absolute must have basics.


----------



## sscottm72 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Like stated I would recommend a 12ga pump. 12ga has as lot of ammo offerings that are easy to find anywhere. Lethal and non lethal like rubber slugs for bears. A small caliber is great to for small varmints. A good gun to look for us the savage model 24 over under. Shotgun on the bottom rifle on the top. I believe they are even producing a newer version of it now.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If I could only have one gun, it would be a 12ga pump shotgun. Squirrels, rabbits, game birds and fowl with shot, coyotes with )) buckshot, and deer or bear with slugs.

If you can afford several, I'd have a 12ga pump gun, a bolt action scoped .22 rimfire, and a bolt action scoped 30-06.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would also make a 12ga Remingtion 870 or Mossburg 500 my first purchase for an affordable gun for the home stead unless you are small or have injuries then go 20ga for a bit less recoil but decreased ammunition options .
followed by a 22lr rifle probably a bolt but would also consider a Ruger 10/22.

then the question would be what do I see as my next need , is there a large game animal like deer or bear that I want to pursue or do I want a handgun to carry so that I always have it close.

if you have both right and left handed people I prefer the Mossberg 500 as it has the safety on the top where either can reach it easily.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Bears learn quickly.
Even a relatively cheap electric fence charger will provide enough shock to keep them away from your hives and garbage.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at a local gun shop yesterday many good examples of used Rem 870 and Mossberg 500 shotguns in both 12 and 20 right around $250.00

but I agree an electric fence charger will do a lot to denture bear and other animal nuances from things that may attract a them to your homestead

just a recommendation put the charger on a switch with a light near your back door so that when you go outside you can easily turn it off , then back on. even if that only turns on and off the extension cord the charger is plugged into over near the corner of the house.

I also like the stainless steel wire over the tape or twine , I think it holds up well and delivers a better charge and is not that expensive or difficult to install.

when we had problems I put a hot wire around the top of the chain link fence about 400 feet and I didn't use a switch , and accidentally touched it a few times opening the gate, that gets your attention , if your bare foot WOOOOOOW!!! does that get your attention


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I have always been a proponent of a four gun battery.

1. Twelve gauge pump, or twenty gauge if you are recoil sensitive.
2. 22lr rifle.
3. Mid-caliber rifle in a popular caliber. 30-06 would be my choice, as it is very common and very versatile, even with cast bullets.
4. A handgun, preferably in a concealable size, in a mid range caliber such as .38 spl or 9x19.

With a bit of shopping around, one will spend less than $1000 for the whole thing, including a scope for the deer rifle. Some might be used, some might be new. Might even can do all of them new or can come pretty close.

But if you want to only have one gun, with the smallest investment, it's definitely a used pump shotgun.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Self defense- 12 gauge shotgun and a 45 semi auto for the nightstand.
Bears, coyotes, foxes, *****, and miscellaneous predators-12 gauge shotgun. A box of shells can be had for $5 and accuracy is optional.
A Ruger 10/22 (22 caliber) rifle is the swiss army knife of firearms and a really cheap way to relearn proper technique as well as hunt.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

all the above are good points.
but don't sell the 12 ga pump short on accuracy.
I can hit a paper plate consistantly at 100 yds.
with a slug. 
and actually, for self protection, I would rather have a shotgun in my hand than a hand gun. 
we have the right to carry in Wisc. I look at some of the people who have one and I really worry about their mental capacity to use it wisely..
......jiminwisc.....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

#4 buckshot is a great all around varmint, predator, intruder stopper. Has 32 pellets in 2 3/4" she'll I believe versus 9 of the 00 flavor.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> #4 buckshot is a great all around varmint, predator, intruder stopper. Has 32 pellets in 2 3/4" she'll I believe versus 9 of the 00 flavor.


I agree, but it's always a good idea to see what your shotgun likes. I have a 12 gauge BPS that does a good job with #1 buck, either 2 3/4 or 3". Other buck, not so much. 00 buck, absolutely horrible.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Shotgun, 22 rifle, handgun, and a serious electric fence charger for the bees and garbage


----------

